# 2 Dog Vests XXL & L



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Cabelas XXL fit my big lab, and the Drake large fit a 45lb wirehair.
Check Ksl Ad
$10 bucks a piece.
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/56346103

11 GOLDTIP VELOCITY XT 340 spine arrows cut at 29". In great shape! $75

Still have 3 dozen tanglefree speck decoys for sale used twice, $100 a 6 pack.

And a 65mm vortex razor generation 2 spotting scope. for sale! $800


----------

